# IPv6 anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?



## Carol (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone out there with IPv6 experience?   I'm considering the migration for my own network and wondering if anyone want to swap war stories


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> Anyone out there with IPv6 experience? I'm considering the migration for my own network and wondering if anyone want to swap war stories



Sorry Carol, not even on our radar at this point. We got storage issues to fry. Dang people never want to clean out their inbox and think disk space goes on forever :jediduel:


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh....my boss would faint if she heard the word storage issues.  We got 'em too...fortunately that's not on my plate.  

It seems ipv6 is not on a lot of people's radar.   But I'm about to run out of IP space (long story), and the gob'mint really wants its vendors/contractors to use ipv6 when networking to gob'mint stuff.  So....now might be the time.

Double-edge sword.  If I can pull this redesign off, its wicked good resume material.  If not, you'll see me on the highway saying Will Fix Your Routers For Food.  :lol:


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 10, 2011)

carol said:


> oh....my boss would faint if she heard the word storage issues. We got 'em too...fortunately that's not on my plate.
> 
> It seems ipv6 is not on a lot of people's radar. But i'm about to run out of ip space (long story), and the gob'mint really wants its vendors/contractors to use ipv6 when networking to gob'mint stuff. So....now might be the time.
> 
> Double-edge sword. If i can pull this redesign off, its wicked good resume material. If not, you'll see me on the highway saying will fix your routers for food. :lol:



rflmao


----------

